# Fix in Photoshop / keystone



## avil (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a photo that I am trying to fix and I need some advice on how to do it in Photoshop. I shot an interior wall and I have a slight Keystone affect. The camera height wise was perfect but I could not get back far enough so the lense was to wide. My horizontal lines are slightly skewed and I was wondering what type of fix I could do.


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2010)

Crop tool.

Drag out a crop box and on the tool bar there will now be a Perspective check box.

Put a check mark in the box and you can now drag the image to correct it.


----------



## avil (Apr 12, 2010)

I have it, but I am having a hard time getting the horizontal lines straight. When I move the boxes on either corner the middle box is moving as well so basically I am just cutting the top off. How do I crop each corner but leave the middle alone.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2010)

Unfortunately, there are limits.

You might try putting the image on a larger canvas.

It's guesswork to a certain degree because we don't have an image to evaluate or experiment with at this end.


----------



## avil (Apr 13, 2010)

Here is the top piece. I have a slight bit of keystone on the horizontal lines. Thanks


----------



## F1RacerRR (Apr 13, 2010)

DxO Optics could possibly fix this but its always the way that theres some software out there that you might only need to use a few times and might not justify its cost. But at least theres a free trial:   http://www.dxo.com


----------



## avil (Apr 14, 2010)

I saw a Photoshop tutorial that has a lens filter that would seem to do the trick. My versions of Photoshop are old so I am going to try it on my friends computer with the updated version and see how it works.  Thanks


----------



## F1RacerRR (Apr 15, 2010)

The new Photoshop CS5 has new lens correction tools in it too.  I'm looking forward to that.


----------

